# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wormenkuur

## Roel123

Hi allemaal.

Sinds vorige week vrijdag had ik plots last van anale wormpjes. De kleine witte. 
Ik had hier al eens van gehoord dus wist gelukkig meteen wat voor kuur ik nodig had.

Na enkele dag verdwenen ze, en sinds afgelopen maandag heb ik er geneen meer gezien in mijn ontlasting. 
Het probleem is echter dat het soms wel nog jeukt. Ik kan een hele dag nergens last van hebben en plost komt dat nare gevoel weer. De wormpjes zijn echter nergens te bekennen. Is dit iets wat tussen de oren zit? Net als dat wanneer je aan luizen denkt dat je hoofd gaat jeuken? 

Thanks alvast!

----------

